# replacement Halogen for 00432600 12v20w



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

I see that Philips and Sylvania have 881 lamps that look right but they list it as a 12.8v 27w. Would this work or is the additional 7w pushing it on a 921050?


thank you


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I would say it’s pushing it on the stator, will work but the stator life may not be very long.


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm hoping someone suggests an LED 881 bulb brand and specs that they have had success with. LED has to be the way to go, but a quick ebay search yields way too many choices. Wattage, lumens, color temperature, etc...


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

“I would say it’s pushing it on the stator, will work but the stator life may not be very long.”

Would it only be a problem if the heated grips are on? With them off could it handle a 35w lamp ( I think that would be the 862 )


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

“I'm hoping someone suggests an LED 881” 

I have 3 wired together ( similar to how others have in the led thread) and I’m not entirely sure I like them. The pattern and output doesn’t appear as nice as the halogen. Maybe I just don’t have good ones?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

trellis said:


> “I would say it’s pushing it on the stator, will work but the stator life may not be very long.”
> 
> Would it only be a problem if the heated grips are on? With them off could it handle a 35w lamp ( I think that would be the 862 )


usually the heated grips are on a different stator from the from the lights unless there are 2 wires coming out of the stator for some other reason.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

Here's the wiring diagram for the Ariens 24sho 921050, looks like it's has one feed, is that correct? thanks


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Stator is rated 60 watts, grips around 35, halogen light around 20 (from what I've read, its about 18.4 watts actually). Bypassing the halogen allows 25 watts, 27 should still be safe (with heated grips on) imo.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks enigma, 

Would a fuse protect the stator or only the load?


----------

